# you suck



## Staarkali

Hello all,

I*'*m looking for a translation of "you suck" or "I suck" while trying to keep the same register (slang)
意思是“你/我做得不好”；比如“I suck in geography”我的地理不好，“you suck in cooking”你饭做得不好。。。

*A*nyone got ideas? I*'*m sure as it is colloquial, with a language as rich as Chinese, there should be many local equivalents, so here we go.

PS: 有对法语有兴趣的人，这就是法语的翻译："tu crains" (不会对自己说，可对别人只说）


----------



## MingRaymond

I think you can say 我的地理很爛. 爛 is commonly used in Taiwan, but I think it is becoming very common in Mainland China too.


----------



## Mickeyboy

in Chinese you can also say: 很糟，or 很糟糕。


----------



## Staarkali

its very common in China as well but 好象不能形容别人,不会说"你很烂".

Besides its not the same level of language; "you suck" is 口语, its even slang


----------



## samanthalee

Actually, we do use "你很烂" to mean "you suck". I believe this slang originated in Taiwan and is spreading through Taiwan variety shows.

"You totally suck" would be "你太烂了".
And "you suck big time" is "你烂透了".

"差劲" can also be used to replace "烂".


----------



## kareno999

Staarkali said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Im looking for a translation of "you suck" or "I suck" while trying to keep the same register (slang)
> 意思是“你/我做得不好”；比如“I suck in geography”我的地理不好，“you suck in cooking”你饭做得不好。。。
> 
> anyone got ideas? Im sure as it is colloquial, with a language as rich as Chinese, there should be many local equivalents, so here we go.
> 
> PS: 有对法语有兴趣的人，这就是法语的翻译："tu crains" (不会对自己说，可对别人只说）


some slang words for your reference
you suck
你太逊了
你太烂了
你太挫了(I don't know what's the right character for cuo, nobody cares)
*!*你太臭了
*!!*你太屎了
*!!!*你太song了(This may not be known by all native speakers.  And actually I know how to write "song", not very decent, you'd better ignore it)

EG
My french sucks
我的法语很烂


----------



## avlee

Well, 烂 is not bad at all for 'suck'. But I'll give you another Chinese slang 水 for it, which is widely used in the mid part of mainland of China.
My Japanese sucks. = 我的日语好水哦。
Personally, I think this word is much more meaningful.
It could be used when you fail in sth. which you should have done well.
Also, if sth. is fake or inferier to the standard, you could say that thing 好水。（which mean really sucks)
You can also say this word to yourself if you want to confess your poor conditions. e.g. 哎，今天水了一把（发挥不佳之意）。（after you miss the shot in one billiard game which we often played in the uni) If someone disappointed you, just say 你好水哦！|真水！|太水（了）！。(You suck!)
So, next time when you hear people say 好水哦！That could be 'good water'. But most of the time, it means You Suck!
It's true that people often say 好烂哦！ But as it's been used excessively. 因为烂字已经被用烂了。：）We tend to say 水。
One day in 1990s, when I hesitated in explaining the working method of a designing drawing I made based on the Z80 integrated circuit, the computer tutor nodded and said, “你水了吧？”（You suck, don't you？)
What about it?

比如“I suck in geography”我的地理好（很）水，“you suck in cooking”你饭做得好（很）水。。。


----------



## notnotchris

I can confirm that 烂 is spreading to the mainland, at least Shanghai since that's where I learned it. Never heard 水 but that's a good one. Curious as to the etymology.

One big difference is that 烂 is an adjective. That's why many Chinese misuse the English expression suck, as in,

"That was really suck"


----------



## NONAME7943

I think that "垃圾" is better than 烂. It is commonly used in spoken Chinese and Internet language.
For example, "我的地理很垃圾" = I suck in geography
你真垃圾 = You suck, here 真 means really.


----------



## samanthalee

I have not heard of "垃圾" being used to mean "suck", though it is commonly used on internet to refer to "spams". I guess it's use is restricted to China for now, but I'm sure it'll spread to my part of the world quite soon.


----------



## jiey

I preferly meaned 恶心（disgusting/nasty）when I was talking about someone or some organization suck. Thanks for you guys to extend my understanding.


----------



## cbaker

讨厌死了你！你很讨厌！At least that's what people say all the time in 陕西, especially young people. And yes, I've heard someone call someone else “垃圾！” in 云南。Another that I've heard is "你不是人！", here in 华盛顿 DC (actually in a Chinese grocery store in Virginia), though I think that might be a bit stronger than "you suck"…


----------



## Staarkali

all of this are quite nice, that slightly increases my language skill


----------

